# $25 HF Micro Pinner



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I said we go on and on every day to customers to hire us and pay us more money based on our quality, the customer says, but my drunk brother in law can do it for 1/2 what you want, we get pissed at the customer and then drive to Harbor Freight to do exactly what we are preaching to the customer not to do.


I respect that and I misunderstood your original post. It seems as though you are comparing a commodity to a level of skill which is not an apples and apples comparison. I fail to see the direct correlation between hiring a hack and buying cheap tools. In this situation we have an example of a cheap too that performs very well and has not failed. I'm not saying it is necessarily a diamond in the rough, all may be coincidental, I do not know. Yet in this instance it would compare to an individual who charges low prices and does high quality of work. What is wrong with that?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

displacedtexan said:


> You have to choose in a Senco too.
> 
> Why would you load 3 sizes at the same time?


So I don't have to buy another 300.00 gun.:laughing:

Depends on what I am doing.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Inner10 said:


> I respect that and I misunderstood your original post. It seems as though you are comparing a commodity to a level of skill which is not an apples and apples comparison. I fail to see the direct correlation between hiring a hack and buying cheap tools. In this situation we have an example of a cheap too that performs very well and has not failed. I'm not saying it is necessarily a diamond in the rough, all may be coincidental, I do not know. Yet in this instance it would compare to an individual who charges low prices and does high quality of work. What is wrong with that?


We're are off the topic of this thread but if it's that's okay...

Yeah, it's kind of interesting isn't it when you think about it, cause that's exactly the issue in a customer's mind, they see construction as a commodity, in that no matter who they hire the outcome will be the same, or as you put it this is exactly what they are using as their reasoning they believe: " in this instance it would compare to an individual who charges low prices and does high quality of work".

That's exactly what I was saying we do all day is try to convince customers otherwise and to pay more for our reputation.

It's a slippery slope we all play on and that's all I am saying. I personally don't like Harbor Freight, I seem them as the hacks in that field selling crap. As pointed out, maybe you get lucky with something you buy from them, maybe you don't. But I sell on quality to my leads every single day so I tend to follow the same example in other things I do such as purchasing tools. 

I get sh*t from my guys too cause this topic comes up with us too. They will point out that I can get this or that from Harbor Freight and I go on a sermon about how I don't buy their crap cause I'm running a business and time is the most valuable commodity we have. $20 saved on something disappears as soon as it breaks and you blow $100 in time spent on replacing it. It's the same correlation to me as the guys who drive to Home Depot 3 times a day on every job. I've got a plumber like that, he can't understand why he doesn't make any money on jobs, meanwhile his son is driving to Home Depot 2-3 times a day on every job for a fitting or some PVC primer... to me it's all the same, guys get penny wise and pound foolish all the time in this business and Harbor Freight is the prime crack dealer to them. While you might get lucky once in a while with something from them, I hate the odds. It's like have a retirement plan that consists of playing the lottery. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mike I should mention first that we don't have HF in Canada, but we have Power Fist, sold by Princess Auto which is essentially the same.

Your argument is well said Mike, I follow a similar code of ethics when purchasing tools but some days I feel as though we get a little obsessed with correlating expensive things with quality things. We see very cheap goods as inferior and we are scared away from them.

I have a lot of expensive tools that have failed and disappointed me. Now I do not have a fair means of comparison because I have very few ultra cheap tools. But that being said some of the cheap tools have held up very very well, and when they do fail returning them and having them replaced is a breeze.

Since neither of us have used the pinner I don't think we can voice an opinion about it either way.

...I feel another thread coming on "Expensive tools that are rubbish dollar value":thumbsup:


----------



## FinishTrade473 (Mar 18, 2010)

anybody own a porter cable pinner. saw one at home depot with a 6 gallon pancake for $159. i own 2 air compressors but wouldnt mind a 3rd:whistling if im gonna get the pinner, right......


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

I've got the Porter Cable pinner. Use it all the time, works great. Only other pinner I've used is Senco, and I like the Porter Cable much better.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

My pinner gets used a lot. But about the HF tools. The only tools i bought from there have been a sand blasting machine that leaks like a sieve and is good for nothing and a pack of electrical screw drivers that gave me a nice shock when i tried to tighten a live screw on a socket. Cant put your trust in many of the tools they have. Dont think i would trust using any power or air tool they make. Dont want to lose an eye or a finger due to a faulty tool.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You have to choose what size pins you put in that gun too or it wont set them right.
> 
> I can load 3 sizes in my gun and it sets them all from 3/8" to 2".


Not true at all...it just helps to keep the pins on track and not tip over... I have had a helper put smaller pins in with the gun still at the 1" setting and it had no problems.


I own two of these guns now, a fellow contractor just bought one and I also have a friend of the family who bought one.... My first was is still going, my second one was used all day today, no problems, and the friend of the fam has yet to report any problems....the contractor has yet to use it....

If my first one fails, I am not sure I am going to loose $100 in the amount of time it will take me to walk over to my tool bag and pull out the second one....

I am all about time lost is money lost....I went to the HF store in my spare time and not as time I use for the business....it was fun walking around that store with a buddie of mine looking at this...looking at that....making fun of this, wondering about that...there is alot to look at and play with. It was a good way to spend a 1/2 hour or so with a friend. I don't see that as "O man, I just lost 1/2 of my time that I could have been using to make money". If you live your whole life like that you don't have much of a life, you gotta stop to relax sometime.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Not tip over?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...yeah...say you insert a broken rack of 1/2" pins with the setting on 1"...they can tip on thier side and jamb the gun up. However, if you set it 1/2" the pins can't tip over so easy. Trust me, after 15,000 pins, I have thrown shorter pins in the gun with the setting on 1" or so....its works just fine...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok...so a little more then two years down the road my first pinner is broken. It just leaks air out the trigger when you pull...I took the trigger apart, cleaned/lubed and inspected. Didn't see anything wrong and didn't want to bother with ordering parts. I have two of these things so there wasn't a big rush to get another with the first went down a few weeks ago. 

I went a got a new one today and found they updated the design of this and a few other air guns. I don't own any other air guns of theirs so i can only comment on this.

The new pinner is nicer then the old one. It seems to tolorances are tighter, the design was tweaked in a few places and it leaves an ever so slightly smaller hole.

If anyone still doesn't have a micro pinner, I now super highly suggest you go out a get one of these. They are really nice for $29.99, just don't get the HF pins, they are too soft and tend to bend and twist in the wood.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I need something that will shoot longer pins. Looking at the Grex 1 3/4" Shooting a 1 1/2" is probably is all I really need. But shooting a 1 3/4" through sheetrock could come in handy. Of course you need to use some adhesive, but having the small hole in a prefinished molding is just a great way to put them up.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

True, but I haven't run into that need yet...and a pin shot into drywall will hold the molding up just fine until the glue sets anyway....just gotta use good glue.

I like Titebond's construction adhesives....I have used that and 3/4" pins to attach basecap shadow boxes to the walls before.

I am not saying this $30 gun is as good as Grex...but for the money, you really can't go wrong with this.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I agree. At <$30, it is a true throw away. And the fact that you got 2 years out of it makes it $15/yr for the gun.

I have a Senco I bought 5 years ago. It has jammed twice in that time, just recently. I paid $99 for it. So I am at $20/yr right now.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

What I really like, is that for $30 ($20 when on sale), you can buy more then one, which means you always have a back-up and and can keep a different size in each gun... I can buy 4 or 5 of these before I even get to the prices of most pinners. Just from the look and feel, this new one should outlast the olds ones...


----------



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

I saw the Ridgid pin nailer on clearance at Home Depot for $39 today, never used it but I assume it's a little nicer than the Harbor Freight one.

I agree on the Harbor Freight pins being too soft, they bend everywhere on me and they're pretty much useless.


----------



## Mikekow80 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just picked up the Porter Cable version for $35 on clearance at Home Depot as well. Haven't used it much but like it. Wasn't sure how much I'd use not doing much small trim work. I can see my self picking up a nicer version if I need to replace or add to this one.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I should have got the HF....I spent a hundred bucks on the Pasload 6 months ago and I never took it out of the box. :laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I should have got the HF....I spent a hundred bucks on the Pasload 6 months ago and I never took it out of the box. :laughing:


 
I have that addiction too! :whistling


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

IMO, when I see a guy show up on a job with his Harbor Freight tools, I feel that he is the type of guy that quickly settles for "good enough" and given the opportunity, will likely cut corners everywhere he can if not constantly supervised.
As a professional, is $79.00 for something like a PC PIN 100 pinner, on sale, really that much to spend for a tool you will use to make a living?


----------



## whatsacubbard? (Apr 2, 2011)

My partner uses a Senco, nice gun but only accepts one ream of pins. My Bostitch on the other hand ($110.00 from Menards) holds two reams of pins. You just gotta oil it every other day. No different than draining the moisture from your compressor every day (which I'm sure all of you do, right?) Grex was his first gun, but it fell apart and for the money he spent on it, decided to go with the Senco.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

DuMass said:


> IMO, when I see a guy show up on a job with his Harbor Freight tools, I feel that he is the type of guy that quickly settles for "good enough" and given the opportunity, will likely cut corners everywhere he can if not constantly supervised.
> As a professional, is $79.00 for something like a PC PIN 100 pinner, on sale, really that much to spend for a tool you will use to make a living?



You are the type of person that judges that because I show up in a beater truck, I can't be any good either.

The tools help make the work. Some cheap tools are a good value. I refuse to spend excessive money on the tools that only get used occasionally. That is money management.

To say that is indicative of what kind of job you expect from someone that has less expensive work is just dumb.

With your reasoning, If I don't buy the expensive green tools, I can't do as good a job as someone that does, is just faulty reasoning.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> IMO, when I see a guy show up on a job with his Harbor Freight tools, I feel that he is the type of guy that quickly settles for "good enough" and given the opportunity, will likely cut corners everywhere he can if not constantly supervised.
> As a professional, is $79.00 for something like a PC PIN 100 pinner, on sale, really that much to spend for a tool you will use to make a living?


You think the average HO knows a Grex from a HF. :no:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I have the Grex. Generaly speaking I buy the best because I can't stand when a cheap tool either breaks down or won't do the job properly.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

The casting on the newer HF model looks very much like my old Senco pinner. Hmmm....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just don't like funding the Chinese junk infestation.

I have never set foot in HF nor do I ever plan on it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

DuMass said:


> IMO, when I see a guy show up on a job with his Harbor Freight tools, I feel that he is the type of guy that quickly settles for "good enough" and given the opportunity, will likely cut corners everywhere he can if not constantly supervised.
> As a professional, is $79.00 for something like a PC PIN 100 pinner, on sale, really that much to spend for a tool you will use to make a living?


Don't judge a book by its cover. I guess the fact that I have thousands of dollars spent in Bosch and Makita doesn't matter if I have a HF pinner? Get real. :no: I would be willing to say this new HF pinner is right on par with the Portercable and Senco


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

loneframer said:


> The casting on the newer HF model looks very much like my old Senco pinner. Hmmm....


 
Umm...lol, I would say they are damn near exactly the same... I would be willing to bet Senco sold either the plans or molds to the company that makes these HF ones. Or this company made those Senco pinners....


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Now maybe if the guy shows up with the canvas apron, the $2 hammer, and the 16' dollar store tape, then yes, he might be a corner cutter. Like Ghost said, take all the tools and average it out. I too bought this pinner, after seeing it here. I rarely use a pinner, as most of my work is demo and framing. It probably was used 4-5 times in a one year period. I would have to be a fool to spend $300 on something that would see such limited use. On the other hand, we all know people who always buy the newest, most expensive, shiniest tools. Not all of them are what I would call the cream of the crop. It goes both ways here guys.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Umm...lol, I would say they are damn near exactly the same... I would be willing to bet Senco sold either the plans or molds to the company that makes these HF ones. Or this company made those Senco pinners....


It's hard to see in my pic, but even the trigger lock is identical.

My Senco came in a 4 gun kit, that I believe I paid $149 bucks for at HD. They were clearing them out. 15 gauge trimmer, 18 gauge brad gun, 18 NC stapler and the 23 pinner. Came with a wheeled luggage type bag too.:thumbup:

I've shot several thousand pins on this job alone with that Senco. I just remembered to oil it about 3 days ago.:whistling

Haven't used the other guns yet.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You put oil in it? It'll never work the same :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> You put oil in it? It'll never work the same :laughing:


Yeah, you're probably right.

I only dropped in 2 drops. I didn't want it spitting sludge on the walls.:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Lone, you should order or drive to your local store and pick one up...shoot it and compare it to the Senco. And if you don't want it, I will buy it off you ffor the full $30 plus shipping I would like to get another person's opnion on it.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

If we had a HF up here I'd probably try it out.

What size pins does it shoot. Up to 1"?

I've heard good things about PRIME guns. It was the 1st 23guage I bought for only $50. Our siding guy uses the 18 ga. to pin butt ends of hardie. Says its been more reliable than any other gun.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Up to 1"

You can order that pinner online... shipping is only $8.

http://www.harborfreight.com/23-gauge-air-pin-nailer-68022.html


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> Get real. :no: I would be willing to say this new HF pinner is right on par with the Portercable and Senco


I’d be willing to say you would be wrong. The extra $50.00 that’s apparently too much for you to swing for the PC pinner gets you a tool with the exact same overall dimensions as the HF, but with actual automatic pin size adjustment, no lever to set each time you change pin size like on the HF and a larger 170 pin capacity for longer run time, as opposed to 140 pin capacity for HF. The PC also has an automatic trigger safety that you don’t have to manually set like on the HF. All this and it weighs in at only 2.1 Lbs, which is still 1/10 of a pound lighter than the 2.2 Lb disposable HF tool.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Framer53 said:


> You are the type of person that judges that because I show up in a beater truck, I can't be any good either.
> 
> The tools help make the work. Some cheap tools are a good value. I refuse to spend excessive money on the tools that only get used occasionally. That is money management.
> 
> ...


If your truck was made by Harbor Freight, then yes, I might think that.
I never said you have to buy the most expensive green tools, just that a pro should never buy gut bucket junk tools.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Lone, you should order or drive to your local store and pick one up...shoot it and compare it to the Senco. And if you don't want it, I will buy it off you ffor the full $30 plus shipping I would like to get another person's opnion on it.


Yeah, I'm gonna buy it. It won't hurt to have another gun and I only have one 23 gauge.:laughing: I'm telling you, they're identical on the outside. I might just open them up and check out the guts.:whistling They'll run them on sale for 20 bucks, or I'll use the 20% off coupon that comes with the sale ad.:thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

DuMass said:


> I’d be willing to say you would be wrong. The extra $50.00 that’s apparently too much for you to swing for the PC pinner gets you a tool with the exact same overall dimensions as the HF, but with actual automatic pin size adjustment, no lever to set each time you change pin size like on the HF and a larger 170 pin capacity for longer run time, as opposed to 140 pin capacity for HF. The PC also has an automatic trigger safety that you don’t have to manually set like on the HF. All this and it weighs in at only 2.1 Lbs, which is still 1/10 of a pound lighter than the 2.2 Lb disposable HF tool.


 
Its not that its too much for me...it is simply put that you get the same thing for less. I still think about getting a Grex from time to time so I can shoot a longer pin if I need it...but I haven't yet. 

I have used...and still use from time to time a PorterCable and Accuset micro pinner... the only difference in performace I see is those two are a bit quieter shot for shot.

For $50 to $70 less, you bet your ass I have no problem moving a little lever if I need to change pin sizes....but having two guns means I don't change that around much.:thumbsup:. There are much bigger fish to fry then some stupid lever.

I am shocked to see that your really trying to nit pick about 30 extra pins and .1 oz. 

I am also not really sure why you need to try and turn this into a personal attack on me....




loneframer said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna buy it. It won't hurt to have another gun and I only have one 23 gauge.:laughing: I'm telling you, they're identical on the outside. I might just open them up and check out the guts.:whistling They'll run them on sale for 20 bucks, or I'll use the 20% off coupon that comes with the sale ad.:thumbsup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The Senco requires you to select a pin size also.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I've used the PC pinner with auto adjust. I'm really not sure why it's that big of a deal. I usually take a deep breath while changing the selector on my Senco, so I'm not wasting time.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just don't like funding the Chinese junk infestation.
> 
> I have never set foot in HF nor do I ever plan on it.



This is my only reason behind not buying something like it.

I just don't think HF is good for our economy.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> This is my only reason behind not buying something like it.
> 
> I just don't think HF is good for our economy.


Harbor Freight isn't the only retailer that sells products made in China. I'm not sure you'll find one other than Festool that doesn't.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

And how does buying made in Germany tools help our economy more than buying China made tools?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Harbor Freight isn't the only retailer that sells products made in China. I'm not sure you'll find one other than Festool that doesn't.


Yeah but the whole store?

Everyone bitches about cheap throw away junk but, still go back and buy that cheap stuff that comes from China.

They sell nothing but cheap, knock-off tools. I would rather not contribute to the China scourge.



Leo G said:


> And how does buying made in Germany tools help our economy more than buying China made tools?


At least the people that build the tools are paid a good wage, have good benefits and are able to make a living. They also employ a lot of people here in North America, not just low wage cashier's and toilet scrubber's.

You guys keep feeding china, personally I will do my part to help starve them out.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I try not to feed them. But it is close to impossible. The stores stock this stuff and it is hard to find a store that doesn't I tried to find shoes for a reasonable price that weren't made there. Didn't happen. I don't plan on spending $400 for a pair of shoes that I will tear apart in 9-12 months no matter how nice they feel.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I try not to feed them. But it is close to impossible. The stores stock this stuff and it is hard to find a store that doesn't I tried to find shoes for a reasonable price that weren't made there. Didn't happen. I don't plan on spending $400 for a pair of shoes that I will tear apart in 9-12 months no matter how nice they feel.


That is understandable. A sure fire way is to not buy anything from HF.

It is hard but, not feeding an obvious source is a good start.

New Balance makes several shoes here still.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've never walked into a HF store. I recently went into a Tractor Supply to buy a fold back utility knife. It was the only one in the 5 stores that I looked in that was similiar to the one that I had recently lost. Made in China. But so were the rest of them, Lowes, HD, Sears, Dicks Sporting goods and Tractor Supply, all China made knives.

My original Super Knife was made in Sweden


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I understand where festooljunkie, er...I mean warnerconst. is coming from.

truth is for tools you use once a month/week often times the chinese junk does the trick.

I.e. the $50 rockwell multi tool I bought. I'd love to own a fein, and may one day. But for now it suits me just fine.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I dunno, they employ 7400 in the US and are a US owned company.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I dunno, they employ 7400 in the US and are a US owned company.


Good point.

Warner from an economic stand point please explain why buying Festool is so much greater than HF...


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> I am shocked to see that your really trying to nit pick about 30 extra pins and .1 oz.
> 
> I am also not really sure why you need to try and turn this into a personal attack on me....


Not nitpicking or getting personal, just trying to demonstrate that a better tool with more and better features doesn’t necessarily have to add up to a lot more money or a bigger package or even more weight. If you are using more than 15,000 pins a year, as you said in your OP, that would seem to justify the cost of a better tool.
IMO, 30 extra pins could mean a lot when you’re on a ladder holding a piece of trim and you pull the trigger and nothing comes out.
How many times have you heard a framer piss and moan from up on the rafters because he can’t get an extra half a stick of 16d nails in his gun? That’s only about 18 extra nails.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

DuMass said:


> Not nitpicking or getting personal, just trying to demonstrate that a better tool with more and better features doesn’t necessarily have to add up to a lot more money or a bigger package or even more weight. If you are using more than 15,000 pins a year, as you said in your OP, that would seem to justify the cost of a better tool.
> IMO, 30 extra pins could mean a lot when you’re on a ladder holding a piece of trim and you pull the trigger and nothing comes out.
> How many times have you heard a framer piss and moan from up on the rafters because he can’t get an extra half a stick of 16d nails in his gun? That’s only about 18 extra nails.


Yeah, I mow through ALOT of pins...and I can honestly say I don't miss any said "features" of the other 1/2 to 1" pin nailers....

Now if we are talking about guns that can shoot over 1" we are not comparing apples to apples.


And if I am WAYYYY up on a ladder, odds are very much in favor that the trim I am install is much larger then what I would use a pin nailer for. I can't say I would ever miss those thirty pins.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner- I just don't like feeding the china tool market. Plain and simple. Hell, I haven't bought a new Festool in about a year. The last new tool I remember buying was a set of end nippers from Chanel lock.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

On the subject of fasteners, am I the only one who checks the gun AFTER I complete a task? If the gun has less than 10 shots in it, I install a full rail and move on. Takes 2 seconds to check the gun before setting it down.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

loneframer said:


> On the subject of fasteners, am I the only one who checks the gun AFTER I complete a task? If the gun has less than 10 shots in it, I install a full rail and move on. Takes 2 seconds to check the gun before setting it down.


I probably check the gun 50 times a day. A pet peeve of mine (there are many!) is when someone calls out "wall up", you stop what your doing, and help raise the wall. Then when the wall is up, you reach for the gun to brace, and find the stapler still hooked up. When you bother me with "wall up", have everything ready please!!!


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

I use the senco. the pins would stand a little proud so I filed to nose a little and it solved that problem. As far as HF tools go. I buy the expendable tools from them, drill bits, taps etc.

As far as the quality of work they produce, the finiest GC I have ever known who was my mentor (may he RIP) used HF tools almost exclusively.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> I probably check the gun 50 times a day. A pet peeve of mine (there are many!) is when someone calls out "wall up", you stop what your doing, and help raise the wall. Then when the wall is up, you reach for the gun to brace, and find the stapler still hooked up. When you bother me with "wall up", have everything ready please!!!


Yup, I used to be fanatic about setting up too. My way may not be the best way, but it's the best way for me and you'd best get on board if you wanna be on my crew.:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

loneframer said:


> On the subject of fasteners, am I the only one who checks the gun AFTER I complete a task? If the gun has less than 10 shots in it, I install a full rail and move on. Takes 2 seconds to check the gun before setting it down.


 
I do the same.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Popped in to the local HF retailer this morning to pick up the pinner. None in stock yet.:sad:

I did, however, pick up the 1/2" crown pnuematic stapler, which is very similar to the pinner in design. With the 20% off coupon, I paid $19.99.

I don't even know where else to find one of these, let alone for 20 bucks.

[


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Cole bought a stapler like that a few months ago...

Is that an adjustable exhaust on the top of that thing?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Ghost, here's a video of the stapler in action...:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Cole bought a stapler like that a few months ago...
> 
> Is that an adjustable exhaust on the top of that thing?


Yes, adjustable exhaust.:thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the video...I am gonna grab one the next time I am around a HF


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone notice that the new "budget" Cadex CP23.30 pinner seems to share alot of design ideas as the HF pinner???


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm betting the HF shares similarities to the Cadex.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Anyone notice that the new "budget" Cadex CP23.30 pinner seems to share alot of design ideas as the HF pinner???





Leo G said:


> I'm betting the HF shares similarities to the Cadex.


Actually, I first saw that body style on the Senco pinner. Mines at least a couple years old.

The Cadex shoots a 1 3/16" pin though. Not worth the additional 90 bucks in my opinion.:no:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Next one I get needs to shoot 1 3/4" minimum. Maybe do the 2" depending on how much taller the gun really is.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Next one I get needs to shoot 1 3/4" minimum. Maybe do the 2" depending on how much taller the gun really is.



The gun is not taller, the magazine is taller.

At least it is that way on my Grex which shoots 2" pins.


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's Omer, and no thanks, I want a serviceable tool, not a disposable tool.
> Screw China.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------

